# Early scan after Miscarriage



## bluecathy1978

Hi,

I just found out that I am pregnant again 6 weeks after having a mc. I am wondering if I should ask to have an early scan or not?

I am thinking that maybe I should just carry on and wait for my scan at 12 weeks.

Did you have an early scan and do you think it benefitted you?


----------



## MrsRoughton

i was told i would only get referred to have early scan is it was a recurrent problem. i.e 3+ miscarriages. i was only referred when i had pain in my side. so you could always ask but i do know its a postcode lottery regards nhs care and each hospital has different policies. so it does depend on where you live as to whether they will refer you. you could have a private scan.


----------



## bluecathy1978

Hi,

Thanks for your reply. I was told when I had my MC to ring EPAU if I wanted an early scan as soon as I got my :bfp: as they get booked up pretty quickly. Guess I am lucky to live where I do then.

I think it is disgusting that you get different care down to where you live. We should all receive the same level of care!


----------



## Ang3l

I also had a miscarriage in January just past when I was 7 weeks and 2 days. Now I am pregnant again and I went to the doctor when I found out and asked about an early scan and they said they only think its necessary to give early scans if you have at least 3 miscarriages.

I have my booking appointment on Monday so hopefully I will get a scan then but I doubt it. I will be 10 weeks then.


----------



## zoe87

hi ive had 2 mc, and was not offered any early scans. I think generally you only get offered them after recurrent mce.g more then 3 mc. 
I suffered with cramping in early this pregnancy so I went to A+E and was luckily booked in for an early scan.


----------



## kafs78

HI there - i had a MMC in April this yr.

I fell preg again 5 weeks later - and booked and private scan. However i went ot see my MW before my priv scan and she OFFERED to get me an early scan for re-assurance... but i had to say i was experiencig cramps.... little white lie.

Then 1 week later i had brown blood and got another scan - which was gr8

I am now getting my 12wk scan on Monday and cant wait to hear all is well still....

Its such a nervous time that if you CAN get an early scan - DO IT... for your own peace of mind

Good luck babe X


----------



## Lotti1978

It benefited me for peace of mind...had mine at 8 weeks and lost before at 7 weeks....was good to see a baby and heartbeat etc...wonderful xxxx


----------

